# Matchbox RC



## shlbsnake (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello, I went to a swap eet and found a Cobra 427 car which looks like an RC car. it is red and on the bottom says Matchbox 1987 on it anyone have any info on this car. I will post a pic later.
Tony


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried looking it up on google?


----------

